# Marbling...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm going to start playing around with this because I have been looking at many photos of marbling work and I really like it. Has anyone tried the Diamondite Marbling kit yet? I'm trying to decide on that or the Tap plastics epoxy tint.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I use TAP & Testors. A little goes a long way.

One thing to remember, let your epoxy set up a little after you tint it else it will run into the other colors.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Clyde. I ordered some of the Tap pigments today. Hopefully they'll be here this weekend.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I picked up the diamondite kit but haven't broken it out yet, have used the tap palstics and testors. I like the Taps better, cept for the lack of colors.

Easy way to practice- take a practice rod or dowel, what have you , and mix up some black for the base, lay it down, and then swirl in some additional colors on top of the black with a toothpick. I have a blank full of different color combinations.

As clyde said let the stuff set up, and for me it works better with high build than lite build finish.

The pigments tend to thin the finish out a little, which is another reason for letting the mix thicken a little. If you want to get some crazy swirls get several colors overlapping and then hit it with a little heat from a heat gun. 

You can be very subtle or go 60's psychedelic- just depends on what you like.


----------

